# POTUS signs Denver Tower Bill



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

They are celebrating in Denver. Today, the President signed a bill crafted by the Colorado Senate delegation that is intended to facilitate construction of a new shared TV transmission tower on Lookout Mountain. The broadcasters plan to remove several towers currently in use there after the 2009 digital transition.

Not celebrating are some homeowners in Jefferson County and the City of Golden. They have been fighting the new tower as a radiation health hazard and argue the new tower will not conform with residential zoning. An organization called CARE with a lady attorney, who seems to be especially hated by tower proponents, has been leading the fight. The city of Golden is trying to seize the mountain, that isn't even within the city boundary, by eminent domain!

There is also a judge who is accused of siding with the anti-tower forces by allowing legal proceedings to become protracted. That's what brought Congress into the struggle. With the 2009 DTV deadline approaching, extraordinary action was needed to break the legal logjam. So, just before Congress adjourned , the two Senators from Colorado introduced a 'sneaky' little bill allowing holders of FCC issued TV station construction permits to proceed with work.

This one is going to be fun.

--- CHAS


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

This is great news for the majority of the front range and bad news for a few NIMBY's who have refused to compromise on a plan to reduce the number of towers and RF on Lookout.

Rocky Mt News article: http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_5232862,00.html

AVS Forums: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=9248960&&#post9248960


----------

